# Lookin For Hanks's Worms made by Mann's



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find some worms that were called Hanks's Worms. They were made by Mann's. They were a gator tail worm. I have looked all over for them and cannot find them. I only have 4 or 5 left and would like to have some more. They came in a box and had 10 or 12 worms and some hooks in the pack. Would like to find any shade of purple. If anyone knows where I can get some of these please let me know.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you checked the Manns baits web site? Might find them there or at least where to get them. Just a suggestion.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I remember selling them severla years ago @ All About Sports. They had a deal where a couple hundred came in a large plastic box. That was the best deal on them.


----------



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

I could not find them on the Mann's web site. I sent them an e-mail and ask them if they still made them or not but have not heard a reply yet. I was hoping someone had some that they were not going to use.

Mark


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Before you use up what is left, get pictures and measurements so you can get with all the hand pour bait companies to see if they can make them. One place you can try is Bearpaw's Custom Handpoured Baits at http://www.bearpawshandpouredbaits.com/main.html

Good luck.


----------



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the replys. Mann's answered my e-mail. They no longer make the Hank's Worm but they have another worm called a dragin worm that looks exactly like it. I ordered some and will see when they come if they are the same. I think they may be the same thing just a different name. Thanks for the help.

Mark


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Could be exact same thing if Hank Parker isnt being paid by Mann's. If he left I'm sure they were forced to rename them.


----------

